# Windows XP Home Licence...



## Israar (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys and gals!

I'm a little pickle at present, I'm after a valid, official Microsoft Windows XP Home licence key, I don't want a crack, etc, just an original, not in use key.

If anyone knows anyone who knows how to aquire one or knows someone who is getting rid of any, then please let me know! 

As stated above, I want a valid, original, not in use licence key as it's for a small rig I'm sorting out for my youngest brothers best mate. Unfortunately the guy he bought the PC off did a lousy job of building it and put a cracked copy of windows in 

Anyway, hope to see some feedback soon and hope everyone is doing great!

--Lee


----------



## Goodman (Oct 28, 2011)

Go at Microsoft site & buy one (license key)


----------



## Israar (Oct 28, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Go at Microsoft site & buy one (license key)



So you can actually buy a licence key directly from Microsoft? I didn't know that was possible, as normally you have to buy the key with the CD, which is what I'm trying to avoid lol, is it on technet?

--Lee


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 28, 2011)

Israar said:


> So you can actually buy a licence key directly from Microsoft? I didn't know that was possible, as normally you have to buy the key with the CD, which is what I'm trying to avoid lol, is it on technet?
> 
> --Lee



Yes it's possible, How to do it? Not sure... I'm sure it's not that hard, you order a copy of Windows. They email you the key.... Just a guess. And possible send you a hard copy.


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Yes it's possible, How to do it? Not sure... I'm sure it's not that hard, you order a copy of Windows. They email you the key.... Just a guess. And possible send you a hard copy.



I am pretty sure you cannot do it unless you have a pirated copy and want to replace it with a proper one.

EDIT: You can't through MS webpage. And I'm sure they will not send you a key with email as the key have to be printed on that bluegreen paper.

EDIT for clarification/info: The only instance I know of where they send keys through email is replacement keys, when the original one for some reason is unreadable (this has to be proven with a photograph).


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Frick said:


> I am pretty sure you cannot do it unless you have a pirated copy and want to replace it with a proper one.



Not to mention, I don't believe Microsoft even sells XP licenses anymore, they stopped selling them a year or more ago.


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Not to mention, I don't believe Microsoft even sells XP licenses anymore, they stopped selling them a year or more ago.



A quick Google says 2008. So yeah.

EDIT: I think the cheapest way would be to buy an old computer and get that key.


----------



## Israar (Oct 28, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Not to mention, I don't believe Microsoft even sells XP licenses anymore, they stopped selling them a year or more ago.



Ahh, now that I didn't know, I knew the support was going, I didn't even question this at all haha!

Hmm, I might have to do what Frick said and see if I can get one from an old desktop or laptop that's up for scraps maybe, as I'm not putting a cracked copy on his PC.

Thanks for the heads up people, as for the licences on Microsofts website where volume licences, which is way out of my league lol! 

--Lee


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 28, 2011)

Technet....or MSDNAA 
Those are the only options as far as I know....


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Technet....or MSDNAA
> Those are the only options as far as I know....



MSDNAA is out of bounds for a single guy and technet is overkill in extreme for just one XP Home license.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a old HP system but if you be able to get it to work with another i don't know.  And it's Windows XP Home ED.

Although i thought it was not allowed to be done..

2 pics of said system


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 29, 2011)

Frick said:


> I am pretty sure you cannot do it unless you have a pirated copy and want to replace it with a proper one.
> 
> EDIT: You can't through MS webpage. And I'm sure they will not send you a key with email as the key have to be printed on that bluegreen paper.
> 
> EDIT for clarification/info: The only instance I know of where they send keys through email is replacement keys, when the original one for some reason is unreadable (this has to be proven with a photograph).



so technically you still can...


----------



## qubit (Oct 29, 2011)

Get XP Pro for cheap over here.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 29, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I have a old HP system but if you be able to get it to work with another i don't know.  And it's Windows XP Home ED.
> 
> Although i thought it was not allowed to be done..
> 
> ...



That's probably an OEM key- don't think it will work (at least legitimately). 

I think I still have the retail key from the XP Home install I had on one of my old Penitum D setups. 99% sure its not OEM, and that it is not in use.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 29, 2011)

who is ready to laugh......
www.pricewatch.com

direct link
http://www.pricewatch.com/gallery/software_oper_system/windows_xp_home
$45
See nobody remembers Pricewatch anymore LOL


----------



## AsRock (Oct 29, 2011)

theonedub said:


> That's probably an OEM key- don't think it will work (at least legitimately).
> 
> I think I still have the retail key from the XP Home install I had on one of my old Penitum D setups. 99% sure its not OEM, and that it is not in use.



Just what i was thinking al though a phone call about having your system repaired might solve that lol.  But i don't think that be very legit lol.


----------



## Israar (Oct 29, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I have a old HP system but if you be able to get it to work with another i don't know.  And it's Windows XP Home ED.
> 
> Although i thought it was not allowed to be done..
> 
> ...



I'm sure that it would work, although as said it would more than likely have to go through the phone call routine of the robot lady haha 



theonedub said:


> That's probably an OEM key- don't think it will work (at least legitimately).
> 
> I think I still have the retail key from the XP Home install I had on one of my old Penitum D setups. 99% sure its not OEM, and that it is not in use.



I think it might, but again, as you said it might not, I'm not 100% sure on it, although if I'm right in that it would work it would have to be done by ringing the phone line where you have to input a code generated by your computer then get given a key to input yourself to activate?

If you have a retail key for Home that isn't in use, would you consider selling it to me maybe? If so I won't have to go down the lines of buying a new copy with a CD so I would be really appreciative of it 

Thanks for the kind replies everyone, I appreciate everyones input and hopefully can get a solid point on what I'll be doing soon 

--Lee


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2011)

I think XP is a lot more slack when it comes to which hardware it activates on than Vista/7. I have an XP Home OEM license here that I've used with a metric ton of different systems and it has activated over the internet just fine on every single one of them.


----------



## Israar (Oct 29, 2011)

Frick said:


> I think XP is a lot more slack when it comes to which hardware it activates on than Vista/7. I have an XP Home OEM license here that I've used with a metric ton of different systems and it has activated over the internet just fine on every single one of them.



If that's the case, then would there be any chance you'd be willing to sell your licence key to me AsRock?

If there is then we can take it to PM concerning pricing of the licence key? Although I would like it if you did sell the key to me, that you'd send over the sticker too (I'd pay for the sending of course as that would be my duty )

--Lee


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2011)

Would be nice if someone else could comment on that, as confirmation.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Frick said:


> Would be nice if someone else could comment on that, as confirmation.



It isn't really any more relaxed, it is just the system itself is pretty relaxed with the activations.  OEM copies of Win7 can be activated 2-4 times before they are flagged and you have to call, and then you can get away with another 2-4 activations.  Plus, every so often the activation records are purged.  So a copy that has been activated for a good while can be re-activated again without any hassle.

Anyway, I think I have an XP Home OEM key on an old dell that had the motherboard fry, so I gutted the case.  I was about to take it in for the scrap steel, but I can give you the key if you want.  Plus that will be 100% legit, because motherboard failure is a valid reason to re-activate an OEM license on another system.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 29, 2011)

Just some info from the Microsoft OEM Licensing FAQ under the "Transfer of License" section.



> Transfer of License
> 
> Q. Can my customers transfer or sell their OEM software licenses?
> 
> ...



Also, under the section "New/Refurbished PCs"



> Q. If my customer asks me to upgrade a PC with new hardware components, when is a new operating system needed? When would the PC be considered "new"?
> 
> A. Generally, an end user can upgrade or replace all of the hardware components on a computer—except the motherboard—and still retain the license for the original Microsoft OEM operating system software. If the motherboard is upgraded or replaced for reasons other than a defect, then a new computer has been created. Microsoft OEM operating system software cannot be transferred to the new computer, and the license of new operating system software is required.
> 
> If the motherboard is replaced because it is defective, you do not need to acquire a new operating system license for the PC as long as the replacement motherboard is the same make/model or the same manufacturer's replacement/equivalent, as defined by the manufacturer's warranty.



Microsoft Windows licensing Guide (Link may not work in browsers other than MSIE)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Israar (Oct 30, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> It isn't really any more relaxed, it is just the system itself is pretty relaxed with the activations.  OEM copies of Win7 can be activated 2-4 times before they are flagged and you have to call, and then you can get away with another 2-4 activations.  Plus, every so often the activation records are purged.  So a copy that has been activated for a good while can be re-activated again without any hassle.
> 
> Anyway, I think I have an XP Home OEM key on an old dell that had the motherboard fry, so I gutted the case.  I was about to take it in for the scrap steel, but I can give you the key if you want.  Plus that will be 100% legit, because motherboard failure is a valid reason to re-activate an OEM license on another system.



That's pretty nifty and if you're taking it to a scrap heap I'd be more than happy to take it off your hands =)



95Viper said:


> Just some info from the Microsoft OEM Licensing FAQ under the "Transfer of License" section.
> 
> Also, under the section "New/Refurbished PCs"
> 
> ...



I never knew any of that Viper, that's something definitely worth knowing! Thanks!

--Lee


----------



## Melvis (Oct 30, 2011)

Frick said:


> I think XP is a lot more slack when it comes to which hardware it activates on than Vista/7. I have an XP Home OEM license here that I've used with a metric ton of different systems and it has activated over the internet just fine on every single one of them.



Correct, i have a XP key off my dads old dell laptop that has been used many times on many different machines with out issue, just gotta take your time and spread out the activations as they only give you 3 times to do it in 3 months. It doesn't matter if its OEM or what it will activate on any hardware.



newtekie1 said:


> Anyway, I think I have an XP Home OEM key on an old dell that had the motherboard fry, so I gutted the case.  I was about to take it in for the scrap steel, but I can give you the key if you want.  Plus that will be 100% legit, because motherboard failure is a valid reason to re-activate an OEM license on another system.



I hate to tell ya but it isnt, ive already rang MS about this with another computer i had here long ago about changing the mobo as it died and they said NO the serial is locked to that mobo so there for it is now canceled. and they did  If i was to change ram or CPU etc it be fine, but soon as i said mobo they said NO.

As people have said before go to a junk yard or something and find an old case with a sticker on it, then ya good to go. Or go to your local shops/store whatever that run XP and have the computer on the desk, get ya camera phone set it near the sticker, distract the lady at the counter, take a pic, to easy lol < i dont recommend that one but


----------



## AsRock (Oct 30, 2011)

Israar said:


> If that's the case, then would there be any chance you'd be willing to sell your licence key to me AsRock?
> 
> If there is then we can take it to PM concerning pricing of the licence key? Although I would like it if you did sell the key to me, that you'd send over the sticker too (I'd pay for the sending of course as that would be my duty )
> 
> --Lee




Sure you can have it for free i don't need it and only have it due to the case. Buut don't get ya hope's up due to what Malvis said.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 30, 2011)

Let me see if I am understanding your post correctly and please feel free to correct any mis-understanding I may have.



Melvis said:


> Correct, i have a XP key off my dads old dell laptop that has been used many times on many different machines with out issue, just gotta take your time and spread out the activations as they only give you 3 times to do it in 3 months. It doesn't matter if its OEM or what it will activate on any hardware.



If it is a retail copy it is ok, but not an OEM copy.  See the license info in my post above.
Activating it and being legal are to different things.  It may activate, but are you using it legally per the license, should be the question.



Melvis said:


> I hate to tell ya but it isnt, ive already rang MS about this with another computer i had here long ago about changing the mobo as it died and they said NO the serial is locked to that mobo so there for it is now canceled. and they did  If i was to change ram or CPU etc it be fine, but soon as i said mobo they said NO.



Now, you are going to tell someone they are wrong... and, you stated previously you may be doing the same.
You are right in that it may not be transfered to a new machine per the (OEM) license, but you may replace the board per the license and replace any or all of the other parts and components, as it is tied to the MB.



Melvis said:


> As people have said before go to a junk yard or something and find an old case with a sticker on it, then ya good to go. Or go to your local shops/store whatever that run XP and have the computer on the desk, get ya camera phone set it near the sticker, distract the lady at the counter, take a pic, to easy lol < i dont recommend that one but



And, you are going to hint at something, even in jest, that may be illegal and at the very least unethical.:shadedshu

This thread needs closing.  It is bordering on illegal activities.

From the Guidelines:Threads that should/will be closed
Threads that request forums to participate in something illegal. For example, we will not tolerate threads requesting how to pirate Windows, where to buy marijuana, how to compromise a PC, etc.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Melvis said:


> I hate to tell ya but it isnt, ive already rang MS about this with another computer i had here long ago about changing the mobo as it died and they said NO the serial is locked to that mobo so there for it is now canceled. and they did  If i was to change ram or CPU etc it be fine, but soon as i said mobo they said NO.
> 
> As people have said before go to a junk yard or something and find an old case with a sticker on it, then ya good to go. Or go to your local shops/store whatever that run XP and have the computer on the desk, get ya camera phone set it near the sticker, distract the lady at the counter, take a pic, to easy lol < i dont recommend that one but



I hate to tell you this, but I actually read the EULA, as Viper already posted before you posted, the EULA and Microsoft both say that you can replace the motherboard.  Now I'm not exactly replacing the motherboard with an equivalent model, so it might be slightly out of the license, but I think it is close enough for the OP's needs.  Especially since the license hasn't been active in years.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 30, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Let me see if I am understanding your post correctly and please feel free to correct any mis-understanding I may have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is for my own personal use, and im just stating the fact it can be used on any machine regardless if its a OEM or not, thats all im saying. 



95Viper said:


> Now, you are going to tell someone they are wrong... and, you stated previously you may be doing the same.
> You are right in that it may not be transfered to a new machine per the (OEM) license, but you may replace the board per the license and replace any or all of the other parts and components, as it is tied to the MB.



Like i said before im just saying it "can" be done and the key will work thats all, but like i also said when i rang up Microsoft and said im replacing the board (for a customers computer) they said NO straight away. So i dont know why they would post that on there site and say different on the phone? can anyone explain that to me?



95Viper said:


> And, you are going to hint at something, even in jest, that may be illegal and at the very least unethical.:shadedshu
> 
> This thread needs closing.  It is bordering on illegal activities.
> 
> ...



Once again im only giving an example regardless what it means, and if you read it i said its not a good idea.  This is what ive heard others have done, not me personally.

If you work at a computer store then you will know that the amount of illegal stuff that's done behind the counter you would shit ya self.



newtekie1 said:


> I hate to tell you this, but I actually read the EULA, as Viper already posted before you posted, the EULA and Microsoft both say that you can replace the motherboard.  Now I'm not exactly replacing the motherboard with an equivalent model, so it might be slightly out of the license, but I think it is close enough for the OP's needs.  Especially since the license hasn't been active in years.



Well i don't know why they would have 2 different answers for that as i said i rang them on the phone and said im replacing the board on this computer its got a legit serial etc and she said NO and canceled it there and then, so if you can explain why they did it that be great?


----------



## Israar (Oct 30, 2011)

95Viper said:


> This thread needs closing.  It is bordering on illegal activities.
> 
> From the Guidelines:Threads that should/will be closed
> Threads that request forums to participate in something illegal. For example, we will not tolerate threads requesting how to pirate Windows, where to buy marijuana, how to compromise a PC, etc.



95Viper, as much as I appreciate your help and input on this thread aswell, since you don't have to reply to any given person, I think you're jumping the gun abit here mate... No one here, especially myself, are that far into illegal activities. I certainly haven't requested that anyone participates in something illegal. As this thread is concerning Windows, I definitely don't want to endorse piracy. From the first post I made here, I made that part clear. So for you to wave that flag is a little bit unfair, don't you think?

I'd like a moderator to answer this and let me know if it is worth closing? I personally don't think it is but I could be wrong, I just think that you, 95Viper, are a little too trigger happy on this thread maybe? I will appologise now though if I am wrong and the moderators state this thread should be closed.

As for the debate with Melvis, he was merely confirming that OEM licenses can be reactivated on different setups, as Frick asked for confirmation on this.



Frick said:


> Would be nice if someone else could comment on that, as confirmation.



--Lee


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2011)

You have to buy one. Disk and license. Or a computer with a license. You cant transfer an OEM. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JTDV6M/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.buy.com/pr/product.aspx?sku=205631290&sellerid=12361758

Why do you guys bicker so much.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2011)

Something to also keep in mind on this subject is that a retail key will not work using a OEM install disk. In order to make a retail key work, one has to have a copy of the retail disk.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Well i don't know why they would have 2 different answers for that as i said i rang them on the phone and said im replacing the board on this computer its got a legit serial etc and she said NO and canceled it there and then, so if you can explain why they did it that be great?



More than likely because the people working for them don't even know the rules, at least not the first level of support.  So they just say whatever they want.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 31, 2011)

Israar said:


> 95Viper, as much as I appreciate your help and input on this thread aswell, since you don't have to reply to any given person, I think you're jumping the gun abit here mate... No one here, especially myself, are that far into illegal activities. I certainly haven't requested that anyone participates in something illegal. As this thread is concerning Windows, I definitely don't want to endorse piracy. From the first post I made here, I made that part clear. So for you to wave that flag is a little bit unfair, don't you think?
> 
> I'd like a moderator to answer this and let me know if it is worth closing? I personally don't think it is but I could be wrong, I just think that you, 95Viper, are a little too trigger happy on this thread maybe? I will appologise now though if I am wrong and the moderators state this thread should be closed.
> 
> ...



Israar, my post was not directed at you.

If, you read through the thread and my post, here, and comments made in the other post...  references to license/eula violations and/or activities that could be illegal were mentioned.

TPU forum guidelines cover that problem. And, I am assuming, it is, probably, for a very good reason.

I stated my opinion, and, that is, when someone posts something that, may be or is, illegal then the thread needs closing (if it is getting that far off into those, possibly, illegal areas) or the person/persons need to be warned not to go there.

I hope a mod does make the decision... As I stated, I gave my opinion.
It was not a finger pointing or flag waving at anyone in particular, just an expression of a thread going off direction.  I could have, at the time of the post, just hit the report button, I did not.  I was hoping the thread would get back on track by itself.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 31, 2011)

Israar said:


> I'd like a moderator to answer this and let me know if it is worth closing?



i'll allow it.

not enough people understand microsoft's terms of use, even microsoft.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i'll allow it.
> 
> not enough people understand microsoft's terms of use, even microsoft.



Yep, and I'll give s simple summary for anyone that is still confused.

Retail License:


Supported by Microsoft
Can only be running on 1 machine per license
Can be transferred from one machine to another as long as it is removed from the old machine first

OEM License:


Supported by the whoever installs it
Bound to the motherboard it is originally installed on
The motherboard can only be changed in the event of a motherboard failure, and then the replacement motherboard must be the same model or an equivalent model

Upgrade License:


Support is bound by the license of the version you are upgrading from
Can be transferred from one PC to another as long as it is uninstalled from the previous computer first
When transferred support is bound by the license of the version you are upgrading from on the new machine


----------



## Frick (Oct 31, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Upgrade License:
> 
> 
> Bound by the license of the version you are upgraded from



I'm not sure about this, when I was at MS support everyone there said that an upgrade equals retails. That's what we told customers as well, and we helped people with installing upgrades from scratch as well.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 31, 2011)

I think i have a couple of old Technet Vista Keys bashing about somewhere. PM me if u want one, i have no idea how well it would work tho, i upgraded to windows 7 a while ago


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm not sure about this, when I was at MS support everyone there said that an upgrade equals retails. That's what we told customers as well, and we helped people with installing upgrades from scratch as well.



Yeah, I clarified that a little.  I meant that the previous license applies for who supports it.  If you upgrade from an OEM version, Microsoft won't provide support for the upgrade(though they often do).

However, it can be transferred like a retail copy.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 31, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> OEM License:
> [*]Bound to the motherboard it is originally installed on


That isn't true for every version of Windows, such as XP Vista and 7 *Except for OEM's such as DELL, HP etc...etc... as their license is a Bulk order Purchase*
**Unless it is for repair reason and is being transferred to another Motherboard of the same model**

OEM versions purchased by the end user can transfer their copy to another PC as long as it has been disarmed by calling the Microsoft Activation Service while activating it on another PC...


----------



## Kreij (Oct 31, 2011)

First, thanks 'Viper for posting the licensing information. It's always nice to have it in a thread such as this as many people do not know where they stand when it comes to MS licensing.

Second, I've NEVER had a problem getting an OEM license (which I purchased) reactivated by Microsoft for any reason as long as I assured them it was only being used on a single computer. When I completely upgraded my system (everything but the case and PS) I simply told them that the old computer no longer exists (which technically is true). They happily reactivated it, a phone call which took all of about 2 minutes.

Third, I'm good with this thread too. I honestly don't think that MS is so concerned about the OEM builders who want to reactivate a license or two. They can easily check to see if you are trying to reactivate a license from a MEGA-OEM™ for use on another computer and that they don't want.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 1, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> That isn't true for every version of Windows, such as XP Vista and 7 *Except for OEM's such as DELL, HP etc...etc... as their license is a Bulk order Purchase*
> **Unless it is for repair reason and is being transferred to another Motherboard of the same model**
> 
> OEM versions purchased by the end user can transfer their copy to another PC as long as it has been disarmed by calling the Microsoft Activation Service while activating it on another PC...



Yes it is true, even if Microsoft doesn't abide by it, that is how it is.  If the end user is buying OEM licenses, they are still bound by the OEM requirement to be bound to the motherboard they are installed with originally.  The EULA is the same for everyone.



Kreij said:


> First, thanks 'Viper for posting the licensing information. It's always nice to have it in a thread such as this as many people do not know where they stand when it comes to MS licensing.
> 
> Second, I've NEVER had a problem getting an OEM license (which I purchased) reactivated by Microsoft for any reason as long as I assured them it was only being used on a single computer. When I completely upgraded my system (everything but the case and PS) I simply told them that the old computer no longer exists (which technically is true). They happily reactivated it, a phone call which took all of about 2 minutes.
> 
> Third, I'm good with this thread too. I honestly don't think that MS is so concerned about the OEM builders who want to reactivate a license or two. They can easily check to see if you are trying to reactivate a license from a MEGA-OEM™ for use on another computer and that they don't want.



Yeah, I just stated the technical rules, as I said earlier they are really lax on the issue.


----------



## qubit (Nov 1, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes it is true, even if Microsoft doesn't abide by it, that is how it is.



I just love the irony in that statement.  Nice one.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0018RCAD4/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Melvis (Nov 2, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> More than likely because the people working for them don't even know the rules, at least not the first level of support.  So they just say whatever they want.



Morons, Next time ill just send them the bill :shadedshu


----------



## Israar (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying that 95Viper 

Again thank you for all the help and information given in this thread, as always I appreciate any help given to me, due to the fact that everyone deserves to know that their input is always valued by myself 

Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to try anything, due to the fact that when I got chance to start on it, the motherboard turned out to be faulty, so my brothers friend needs to buy a new motherboard, although he said to save himself some trouble he will go and buy himself a better PC, gives him a reason to "upgrade" 

All who PM'd me will be replied to as always, I don't leave anyone out! 

 for all the help and information! Big smiles to the lot of you! 

--Lee


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I've NEVER had a problem getting an OEM license (which I purchased) reactivated by Microsoft for any reason as long as I assured them it was only being used on a single computer. When I completely upgraded my system (everything but the case and PS) I simply told them that the old computer no longer exists (which technically is true). They happily reactivated it, a phone call which took all of about 2 minutes.



THIS!^ 

I have Windows XP COA licenses from some of my dead laptops and a couple of Windows 7's and all have been activated more times I can count by MS themselves with no hassle. If they did not want them to be reactivated on other hardware then it should show when you activate it again or call them to reactivate.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> THIS!^
> 
> I have Windows XP COA licenses from some of my dead laptops and a couple of Windows 7's and all have been activated more times I can count by MS themselves with no hassle. If they did not want them to be reactivated on other hardware then it should show when you activate it again or call them to reactivate.



That is faulty logic.  If they wanted it to be ok for you to reactivate on different hardware they wouldn't put the wording in the EULA forbidding it.

It is against the law to speed, but I drive by cops speeding all the time, many times they are doing radar watching me speed.  The cops are just to lazy to enforce the law, that doesn't mean the lawmakers didn't mind me speeding.

In this Microsoft has built in a leeway to make the process smoother for the end user.  But trust me, you re-activate the key enough times on enough different computers in short enough time, and they will black-list your key.  I've had it done.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmm I have not had a key black listed yet but I dont activate it often and ONLY on 1 hardware at a time.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 4, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i'll allow it.
> 
> not enough people understand microsoft's terms of use, even microsoft.



LOL, it's totally a grey area.

My story:  An OEM COA from a dead Dell laptop moved to a PC.  Couldn't activate and called M$.  After being asked a few questions, they said I was all set and sure enough, I was good to go.  I simply explained that I had upgraded the PC.

You can also buy COA tags on eBay (at least you could), as long as it was attached to a peice of hardware.  For instance, the battery cover that it was originally stuck to


----------



## qubit (Nov 4, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> That is faulty logic.  If they wanted it to be ok for you to reactivate on different hardware they wouldn't put the wording in the EULA forbidding it.
> 
> It is against the law to speed, but I drive by cops speeding all the time, many times they are doing radar watching me speed.  The cops are just to lazy to enforce the law, that doesn't mean the lawmakers didn't mind me speeding.
> 
> *In this Microsoft has built in a leeway to make the process smoother for the end user.  But trust me, you re-activate the key enough times on enough different computers in short enough time, and they will black-list your key.  I've had it done.*



I wonder what their threshold criteria is? lol

I'm sure that they look at the disparity of IP addresses too. Imagine if it gets activated in the UK, then 2 hours later in the USA and then 10 minutes later in Italy, that's a sure sign of a warezed key.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 4, 2011)

qubit said:


> I wonder what their threshold criteria is? lol
> 
> I'm sure that they look at the disparity of IP addresses too. Imagine if it gets activated in the UK, then 2 hours later in the USA and then 10 minutes later in Italy, that's a sure sign of a warezed key.



I'm sure only Microsoft knows, but generally I find it safe to activate it 4-5 times in a short period of time(meaning over a 2-3 months).  I'm sure they build in the leeway just to save the money on the tech support calls from customers that swapped out some hardware and have to re-activate, probably cheaper to just let them re-activate then it is to have to deal with the tech support call.  I've had an OEM license force me to re-activate just by swapping out the GPU, CPU, and HDD(cloning the old install over to the new HDD, not a fresh install).  When I booted the PC after doing the upgrade after signing into Windows it asked me to re-activate.  Which it happily did over the internet.

IMO, off all the activation systems I've seen in use, I like Microsoft's the best because of the built in leeway that makes it easy on the end user.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 4, 2011)

@Newtekie1: Any time a person clones (images) a hard drive it will automatically need re-activated. Not sure why, but it seems to always happen. It has something to do with the activation I guess LOL. I did that with my Windows 7 Ultimate when I changed from a 640gb drive to a 1tb drive. I made an image using Acronis and once I put it on the 1tb drive I had to re-activate as well. 

I have since changed video cards a few times as well as a couple of changes with CPU's and have not had that issue. I think it had to do with changing the hard drive.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 4, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> @Newtekie1: Any time a person clones (images) a hard drive it will automatically need re-activated. Not sure why, but it seems to always happen. It has something to do with the activation I guess LOL. I did that with my Windows 7 Ultimate when I changed from a 640gb drive to a 1tb drive. I made an image using Acronis and once I put it on the 1tb drive I had to re-activate as well.
> 
> I have since changed video cards a few times as well as a couple of changes with CPU's and have not had that issue. I think it had to do with changing the hard drive.



I did not and have not had to re-activate Windows when I restored my Windows from a clone or a back-up from an external drive.  Just did a clone restore recently, like last week.

Now, these are recent cloned drives.
Before I test some things, I will clone the drives before testing.
So it could have something to do with the timestamps on certain files.

As far as hardware installs/swaps/changes go... it seems to be dependent on the hardware, how many pieces and/or the frequency.

Sometimes, it seems, there is a little MS guy in the O/S that makes random decisions.  Nah, they would not do that.  Placing Tin Foil Hat on head as I type.

Just my own observations.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 5, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> @Newtekie1: Any time a person clones (images) a hard drive it will automatically need re-activated. Not sure why, but it seems to always happen. It has something to do with the activation I guess LOL. I did that with my Windows 7 Ultimate when I changed from a 640gb drive to a 1tb drive. I made an image using Acronis and once I put it on the 1tb drive I had to re-activate as well.
> 
> I have since changed video cards a few times as well as a couple of changes with CPU's and have not had that issue. I think it had to do with changing the hard drive.



Never had to re-activate after a clone, though I always do straight drive to drive clones, not using an image.  Maybe something to do with the image creation process?


----------

